# cva blazer exchange



## Coadster (Mar 26, 2018)

hey dose any one now a phone number to get ahold of the cva blazer exchange????


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Ummmm.... what?

Hang on, let me get my Annie Oakley decoder ring out to translate what you just said.....


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Just call CVA and see what they will do for you.


----------



## RemingtonCountry (Feb 17, 2016)

"Be Sure To Drink Your Ovaltine? A crummy commercial?! Son of a......."


----------

